# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Detrazione 36% o 55% e IVA 10% su seconda casa - MANODOPERA in FATTURA

## Spyke74

Ho dei dubbi sulle detrazioni possibili per una ristrutturazione di seconda casa: 
Per quanto riguarda l'IVA al 10% trovo questo:  L' iva agevolata al 10% si applica solamente alle prestazioni di servizi comprendenti manodopera e forniture di materiali e beni purché questi ultimi non vadano a costituire la parte più importante del lavoro nel suo insieme. Nei lavori in cui ha predominanza il singolo bene (o più) rispetto al valore della manodopera l' aliquota iva agevolata al 10% si applica solo fino alla concorrenza della differenza tra il valore complessivo della prestazione e quello dei beni stessi. 
ESEMPIO:
Rifacimento di bagno con installazione di sanitari (bene significativo) 
- importo complessivo lavori al netto d' iva: euro 3.500,00
- valore sanitari (bene significativo): euro 2.500,00 
MANO DOPERA = 3.500 - 2.500 = 1.000
IMPONIBILE IVA AGEVOLATA AL 10% = 1.000 X 2 = 2.000
IMPONIBILE IVA AL 20% = 3.500 - 2.000 = 1.500 
Appare chiaro che se il valore del bene significativo non supera la metà dell' importo globale tutto il lavoro verrà fatturato con l' iva agevolata al 10%.  
E fin qui tutto ok... mi pare chiaro cosa si intenda.  
Per le detrazione dall'IRPEF del 36% e del 55% la normativa dice che anche in questo caso è necessario che nella fattura compaia il costo della manodopera... è così?? Nel caso venga indicata, e di valore inferiore alle forniture di materiali e beni, come si calcola l'importo detraibile?? E' comunque il totale di manodopera e materiali/beni o è necessario calcolarlo come nel caso dell'IVA al 10%??? 
Un'altra cosa.. nella guida fiscale si trova che è possibile detrarre al 36% questo:  Tra le spese per le quali compete la detrazione, oltre a quelle per lesecuzione dei lavori, sono comprese:
- le spese per la progettazione e le altre prestazioni professionali connesse;
- le spese per prestazioni professionali comunque richieste dal tipo di intervento;
- le spese per la messa in regola degli edifici ai sensi della legge 46/90 (impianti elettrici) e delle
norme UNICIG per gli impianti a metano (legge 1083/71);
- le spese per lacquisto dei materiali;
- il compenso corrisposto per la relazione di conformità dei lavori alle leggi vigenti;
- le spese per leffettuazione di perizie e sopralluoghi;
- limposta sul valore aggiunto, limposta di bollo e i diritti pagati per le concessioni, le autorizzazioni
e le denunzie di inizio lavori;
- gli oneri di urbanizzazione;
- gli altri eventuali costi strettamente collegati alla realizzazione degli interventi nonché agli adempimenti
stabiliti dal regolamento di attuazione degli interventi agevolati (decreto n. 41 del 18
febbraio 1998).
Ora mi chiedo... come si può specificare la manodopera su "spese per acquisto materiali"!??!?!  :Confused: 
Cioè.. se acquisto un caminetto, e me lo istallo io... lo detraggo o no!? Il venditore mi ha detto che non dovrei avere l'iva al 10% (ovvio...) ma che posso detrarre il 55% dall'IRPEF perchè ha un rendimento maggiore del 70%!!  
Ste normative mi stanno mandando fuori di matto!!  :Mad:

----------


## swami

... il caminetto, scusami, nn &#232; una caldaia  :Wink:

----------


## fabioalessandro

confermo sulla fattura per usufruire della credito d'imposta bisogna inserire la manodopera
l'iva èal 10%

----------


## riflesso

Salve, mi riallaccio al discorso chiedendo come comporrtarmi nel mio caso specifico.
RIFACIMENTO BAGNO: 
Compro i sanitari e le piastrelle da dei venditori e le dò all'idraulico e al piastrellista.
Mi ritroverò con 2 fatture: 
Ad es.  
IDRAULICO (sola manodopera) Euro 2000
SANITARI (sola materia prima) Euro 1800 
Posso usufruire delle detrazioni (36% e 10% di IVA) in questo modo? 
Se così non fosse, come posso muovermi per raggiungere lo scopo?
Potrebbe aver senso farmi inserire nella fattura dell'idraulico il costo dei sanitari comprandoli "al posto suo" con fattura del negozio di sanitari verso idraulico e poi fattura dell'idraulico comprensiva di tutto (mdo+materia prima) pagata con bonifico bancario da me? Puo funzionare avete consiglio su altre ev. strade da seguire? 
Grazie in anticipo..

----------


## fabioalessandro

non credo che puoi usufruire del credito
qui non si parla di ristrutturazione dell'immobile

----------


## PATRIZIA3154

ciao spyke74 mi spieghi nel tuo esempio xche' 1000x2?    
ciao patrizia

----------


## Spyke74

> ciao spyke74 mi spieghi nel tuo esempio xche' 1000x2?    
> ciao patrizia

  1000 si riferiscono alla manodopera (10% IVA) e dei restanti 2500 spesi per i materiali solo 1000 sono soggetti a IVA 10%, parte cioè pari alla manodopera.. e i restanti 1500 IVA 20%. 
Ciao!

----------


## speedsony

Ciao, io ho un esempio simile a "riflesso".
Ho comprato un appartamento (prima casa) e devo sostituire la doccia. In questo caso posso usufruire dell'iva al 10%? oltre al box doccia va indicato obbligatoriamente in fattura il costo della manodopera? posso inserire nella stessa fattura, se con iva al 10%, anche l'acquisto di rubinetteria per il lavandino, che ne è sprovvisto?
Secondo il Testo Unico in materia di edilizia una delle definizioni di interventi edilizi per i quali spettano le agevolazioni fiscali è: "interventi di manutenzione straordinaria, le opere e le modifiche necessarie per rinnovare e sostituire parti anche strutturali degli edifici, nonchè per realizzare ed integrare i servizi igienico-sanitari e tecnologici" 
Rientro in questo caso?

----------


## nico317

> Ciao, io ho un esempio simile a "riflesso".
> Ho comprato un appartamento (prima casa) e devo sostituire la doccia. In questo caso posso usufruire dell'iva al 10%? oltre al box doccia va indicato obbligatoriamente in fattura il costo della manodopera? posso inserire nella stessa fattura, se con iva al 10%, anche l'acquisto di rubinetteria per il lavandino, che ne è sprovvisto?
> Secondo il Testo Unico in materia di edilizia una delle definizioni di interventi edilizi per i quali spettano le agevolazioni fiscali è: "interventi di manutenzione straordinaria, le opere e le modifiche necessarie per rinnovare e sostituire parti anche strutturali degli edifici, nonchè per realizzare ed integrare i servizi igienico-sanitari e tecnologici" 
> Rientro in questo caso?

  Io credo che i lavori che tu hai indicati rientrano  nell'iva al 10%, purchè il tutto sia compreso in un'unica ft. nella quale vengano indicati i lavori eseguiti compresi di sostituzione dei materiali: per intenderci non ci deve essere una ft. per la vendita di materiale (nel qual caso l'iva deve essere al 20%) ed una di pura manodopera, bensì un'unica ft. , che comunque deve portare indicato l'importo del costo della manopera.
Precisazione d'obbligo, l'indicazione della manodopera è obbligatoria soltanto nel caso si richieda la detrazione del 36% :EEK!:

----------


## caberlot

Salute a tutti.
Mi aggancio a questa discussione per porre una questione, diciamo, parallela:
nel compilare una fattura per lavori sui quali &#232; applicabile la detrazione del 55&#37; (ad esempio l'installazione di un impianto fotovoltaico, piuttosto che il rifacimento di una centrale termica con caldaia a condensazione ecc.), applicando l'aliquota I.V.A. al 10% si ha l'obbligo di citare, per quanto sommariamente, la norma che prevede l'applicazione dell'agevolazione suddetta. Mi sapreste indicare quale norma vada citata? E nel caso di lavori che consentano la sola detrazione del 36%?
Grazie.

----------


## lorma

si può usufruire della detrazione del 55% per l'installazione di imp.fotovoltaico su una nuova abitazione? Leggendo la legge è specificato che si deve trattare invece di costruzioni già esistenti.  :Smile:

----------


## annti

per gli infissi puo applicare la detr del 55 solo se li sostituisci....i pannelli non saprei ma penso sia lo stesso

----------


## lorma

ti ringrazio Annti, si anche per i pannelli solari è necessaria una costruzione esistente, volevo una conferma. :Smile:

----------


## Anteus

Ciao a tutti.
Volevo sapere: se la seconda casa è un rustico a cui bisogna fare per la prima volta tutti i lavori di impintistica, pavimenti, intonaci, infissi...l'iva è al 10% sia su materiale che su manodopera?
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente, per chi mi risponderà..

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Attenzione!  :EEK!:  In risposta al quesito circa l'agevolabilità di pannelli fotovoltaici: assodato che l'immobile su cui intervenire deve essere preesistente, ricordo che i pannelli fotovoltaici, in sostanza quelli che trasformano la luce solare direttamente in energia elettrica, NON sono agevolabili.
Infatti linstallazione di pannelli solari è agevolata in base allart. 1, comma 34, della legge 296/2006 e limporto massimo della detrazione è previsto in misura pari a 60.000 euro. Come chiarito dalla C.M. 36/E/2007, lelencazione contenuta a livello normativo non è esaustiva, ma può essere ampliata, cosicché linstallazione di pannelli solari beneficia della detrazione per ogni edificio in cui, per lattività svolta o i servizi prestati, si rende indispensabile la produzione di acqua calda.
In ogni caso, sono agevolati i soli pannelli destinati alla produzione di acqua calda e non anche quelli fotovoltaici, diretti alla produzione di energia elettrica (R.M. 244/E/2007 e R.M. 207/E/200810).

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Trattandosi di una prima installazione i lavori NON saranno agevolabili ai fini IRPEF ai sensi di quanto disposto dallart. 1, commi 344-349, della legge 27 dicembre 2006 n. 296! Sul tema l`Agenzia delle Entrate si è espressa attraverso la Risoluzione Ministeriale n.215/E del 12 agosto 2009. Con tale Risoluzione l'Agenzia ha ripreso i chiarimenti già forniti nella Circolare Ministeriale n.36/E del 31 maggio 2007 e se, da un lato ha ribadito che l`immobile oggetto dell`intervento può appartenere a qualsiasi categoria catastale, purchè esistente, dall'altro ha precisato, altresì che, al fine di poter fruire della detrazione d`imposta, gli edifici devono essere dotati di un impianto termico già esistente. Si possono invece applicare le previsioni relative alla detrazione del 36% ai fini IRPEF.
Riguardo all'aliquota IVA applicabile, se si tratta di un edificio a prevalente destinazione abitativa è applicabile l'agevolazione ex art. 7, comma 1, della Legge 488/1999 e successive modificazioni: ovvero il 10%. Questo nell'ipotesi ini cui dal punto di vista urbanistico, l'intervento sia qualificabile come manutenzione ordinaria p straordinaria (art. 31 lett. a) e b), Legge 457/78. Tutttavia, non escluderei che si possa parlare addirittura di ristrutturazione edilizia, recupero e/o resaturo conservativo (art. 31, lettera C, Legge 457/78). In tal caso l'aliquota IVA applicabile è sempre quella del 10%, ma il riferimento normativo è il numero 127/quaterdecies, Tabella A, Parte III, DPR 633/1972 (verificare cosa riporta il permesso dicostruire).

----------


## cgm75

salve a tutti  :Smile:  
approfittando di questo utulissimo forum volevo avere una conferma e sottoporvi un quesito... 
Ho acquistato da poco la mia seconda casa, in cui devo fare dei lavori di ristrutturazione edilizia. 
Dunque, nei limiti del rapporto fra manodopera e materiale, avrò l'IVA agevolata al 10% su tutto, anche se si tratta di seconda casa.  
I lavori da effettuare in parte possono beneficiare dello sgravio del 55% ed in parte di quello del 36%; ma i due sono cumulabili o sono separati? mi spiego meglio.... i lavori costeranno 100.000 euro, di cui 60mila per ristrutturazione edilizia e 40mila per risparmi energetico. Posso ottenere contemporaneamente lo sgravio sia del 36% sull'importo di 60mila (laddove poi si applicherà solo sui 48mila del tetto massimo) sia del 55% sull'intero importo dei 40mila? 
I lavori saranno eseguiti da più ditte, e non da una unica impresa. Il geometra che cura la DIA, per recuperare tempo, la presenterà indicando solo l'impresa edile, e la integrerà poi con i dati delle successive imprese. Questo comporta nullità della pratica? devo comunicare le integrazioni relative alle ditte a qualcuno? conviene forse aspettare e presentare una unica DIA? 
Vi ringrazio  :Smile:

----------

